# Any experience of DHEA or similar, trying for number 2



## aliceb27 (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi

We were lucky enough to be blessed in April, after our 2nd ICSI attempt

Now thinking of trying naturally for a while, and wonder if anyone has had any experience of DHEA or similar as we were told it wasn't impossible for us to conceive naturally, just 'highly unlikely'

Just wondering if anyone has any experience of DHEA or similar?  Any success stories?

xxx


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

Do you have a low ovarian reserve? Were you a poor responder? Did the clinic say your eggs were of poor quality?

I tried dhea and,  for me, it was a compete disaster. My cycles before and after i got 2 eggs 1 emby each time. The 3 cycles on dhea 1 cancelled as developed cysts 1 premature ovulation and 1 got 1 immature egg no fertlisation. So i def couldn't recommend it. But i know it works for some. 

I think you can get your dhea levels tested. If they are low def worth a try. Otherwise......

Good luck

x x


----------

